# update fails: /usr/bin/strip "no such file"



## cbrace (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello all,

Each time I run ports/portupgrade on my FreeBSD 10-RELEASE server, three packages fail with a similar error involving the `strip` command. For example:
	
	



```
[...]
install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 /usr/ports/graphics/lcms2/work/lcms2-2.6/doc/*.pdf /usr/ports/graphics/lcms2/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/lcms2/
/usr/bin/strip /usr/ports/graphics/lcms2/work/stage/usr/local/lib/liblcms2.so.2.0.6
/usr/bin/strip: '/usr/ports/graphics/lcms2/work/stage/usr/local/lib/liblcms2.so.2.0.6': No such file
*** [post-install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/lcms2.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/lcms2.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/lcms2
```

Google doesn't help much. There is this post from a FreeBSD list: ports/186428: databases/ruby-bdb fails to build but it only reports the bug.

Any ideas what is going on here?

Thanks


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm not running 10. But often, it's possible to overcome this problem by issuing `-DNO_STAGE` during make. In your case, you might try

```
# cd /usr/ports/graphics/lcms2/
# make -DNO_STAGE
...
when it finishes
# make -DNO_STAGE install clean
```
Then see if portupgrade doesn't work better for you. This seems really a port issue. Not all ports build as expected, "out of the box". So I wouldn't make a habit out of doing it this way. If graphics/lcms2 _does_ build/install correctly using the method I mentioned. You should probably send a pr(). So that the author/maintainer of that port can know to fix it.

--Chris


----------

